# The nose bump, a unique trait to Havanese?



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

This is my second Havanese after 14 years. Tux announces his presence the very same way our previous Hav did.....by gently bumping our legs with his nose. It's a subtle but loving touch that is meant to say....Hey, I'm down here, now can't you get the food out of the fridge faster than that?....or "I'm here! Did you miss me?" When our first Hav died, that subtle bump was one of the things I truly missed. Now I have it again with Tux.

So, I'm wondering if this trait spans across most Havanese? Is it present in other dogs? Or is this something passed down genetically in the special bloodline I have had the privilege to encounter? How many of you out there have experienced this?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

That sounds so sweet. My girl is not so subtle.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Ha Ha Ha! That's funny!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

any dog will do this for one reason. It works.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley does it but not Reo.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie doesn't do that to me. Tux is such a cutie!!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I did not mean that Tux bumps just to get something. He does it as if he is reporting in. It's an acknowledgment that we are "together" . He does it whether food is involved or not. Our other Havanese was the same way. (She has part of the same bloodline as Tux.)

I had a Boxer, a St. Bernard, a Yellow Lab, and an Akita throughout my life, but it wasn't until I lived with a Havanese that I experienced the "bump".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

behaviors like this is something that would not be considered heritable or genetic. They are in most cases something that gets reinforced , and in most cases are in the form of attention. Many dogs nose bump. Quite common.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Of our 4 dogs, the one that nose bumps the most is our 70lb. Heinz 57. At his size the nose bumps aren't always gentle. It is his way of
telling us we are too slow with something he wants.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Now a tendency for Border Collies to nip ankles would be an example of genetic predisposition. In this example it is something that is inherent of the breed and something that is part of the herding instinct.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Neither one of my Havs does this, but my daughters dog, a mixed breed, does. She is a large dog so the bump does not go unnoticed, haha. Little Tux is absolutely adorable by the way and such a pretty little boy.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I guess I wasn't really clear with my first post. What got my attention, is that I've never reinforced the bump or encouraged it and it has a different meaning than specifically or for only wanting attention. I will get a bump and go about my business and smile to myself because it reminds me of Hanna. She did this and he does this for no more reason than as a quiet greeting or a connecting. Hanna would walk in a room, bump and continue walking away to lie down. Tux will do the same thing. When he wants attention its an entirely different M.O. He sits and stares. He brings a toy. He jumps up and down, or he'll paw at my leg. He's very overt when it comes to attention. As a retiree I lived 24/7 with Hanna and now with Tux so I know all their nuances. My Havanese "bumps" are a subtle part of their language and communication. This breed has its own subtle peculiarities that seem to be innate with the bloodline since no other different pure bred dog I have owned has done this IN THIS MANNER. I've been bumped before by my other non-Havanese and have known it's for attention. There's no question. The Hav bump is different.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

it is most likely something your two do. That doesn't make it genetic. One can learn it from another , just like barking.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

That would be somewhat difficult since my first Hav died in 2014 and I got Tux 7 months ago.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout does it when he wants a neck rub. He does the nose bump and then puts his head down. 😊


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Neither of the boys has ever done this. Mario taps us with his paw, on the shoulder if we are on the couch.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

goldanimals said:


> That would be somewhat difficult since my first Hav died in 2014 and I got Tux 7 months ago.


LOL that wasn't the case then. The point I'm trying to make is that simple behaviors like this are common across the board with dogs. My daughter's two Dachshunds do it my Molly doesn't . Quite often people don't recognize one 
of learning theory's Law of Effect which in simple terms states that behaviors that are repeated are do to reinforcement be it positive or negative. In some way the behavior you are talking about was reinforced in your dogs. Behavior that does not repeat or increase in frequency is the result of punishment ,positive or negative , or through extinction. by elimination of reinforcement. Certainly nothing to worry about in your case but for some people it can be something not to be reinforced.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout will tap a basket in the living room or the wall when he is hungry. He also taps the glass door when he wants outside. Truffles never does the nose bump or tap.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I see what you are saying, it is a bump just to say hi and not because he or Hanna wanted something. Just a greeting. My two don't do that. What both of mine do is get a toy then say hi. If anyone comes to the house they get very excited, but before they run to say hi they have to grab a toy to take with then as part of their greeting. They do this even if a toy is not convenient, they will search one out to take to the person they are greeting. Oliver has always done this, he is the older of the two. Hershey didn't do it at first and now he does it as well.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I think that it is very sweet! Bowie hasn't been nose bumbing me unless he is face to face.


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

Rocky is a nose bumper big time!! He looks so proud of himself when he does it well.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Tux is adorable! The nose bump is very cute. And I think it's very cool both of your Havanese have done it. Sophie doesn't do the nose bump but I get the gentle ankle bite from behind as I'm walking, one side then the other


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Tux is adorable. We don't have the nose bump but 
Zoe first runs to get a toy to greet whoever is coming in. She actually runs around frantically searching for something to present as a gift. We encourage it because it is so cute.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

goldanimals said:


> That would be somewhat difficult since my first Hav died in 2014 and I got Tux 7 months ago.


Well, yes, that would be miraculous! 

But I agree with Dave, whether you are aware of your reaction or not (and humans are notoriously unable to recognize their own body language and nuances of movement in training) it is highly likely that you have, completely unknowingly, reinforced this behavior in both dogs. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that... it only means that you have a smart little dog who is able to "read" you very well, has found something you enjoy, and is enjoying it with you! . That, I think, is something to be celebrated more than something that is "inbred" in a breed or bloodline.

Incidentally, I have three, two closely related (same sire, raised in the same house) and one who is as fsr removed genetically from the others as it's possible to get in our breed. One of mine (one of the half siblings) nose bumps, neither of the others do. But I have to admit, I am SURE we have casually and inadvertently encouraged it by showing our pleasure, just because it IS so cute when she shows up in that way.  ... and in her case, like Tux, it is never, EVER a matter of begging for food or being pushy... unlike the other two, who needed to be trained to sit back and WAIT at meal time, she is always lies down, behind the others, and waits until food is served. Her bumps seem like Tux's. She will just come up to us quietly, usually when we don't notice that she is there (which is a clue in itself) and bump her nose against a hand or leg. A quick "hi, sweetie!" Is all she needs, and she goes to lie down nearby. It's just a sweet little greeting that has developed BETWEEN us... both the dog training the humans and vice versa.  Absolutely NOTHING wrong with that as long as the behavior is enjoyed by both, and the dog doesn't ramp it up. (Pixel hasn't, and it doesn't sound like Tux does)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Tux is adorable! The nose bump is very cute. And I think it's very cool both of your Havanese have done it. Sophie doesn't do the nose bump but I get the gentle ankle bite from behind as I'm walking, one side then the other


Why am I NOT surprised that Sophie is one of those Havanese with strong herding instinct!!! :laugh: kodi does too... we used to have neighbors with chickens that got loose regularly, and without any training, he would round them up and send them back into their pen. I don't know if either of the girls are natural herders, because the chickens are (thankfully!!!!) gone!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Dee Dee said:


> Tux is adorable! The nose bump is very cute. And I think it's very cool both of your Havanese have done it. Sophie doesn't do the nose bump but I get the gentle ankle bite from behind as I'm walking, one side then the other


Ah, yes...nose bumping's much less endearing cousin, the ankle nip :laugh: We tell people Nino is part toy, part terrier, and part herder. That drive is probably what makes him such a good little agility dog, but I'm waiting for the day I can go up the stairs without a little nip to make sure I'm going in the right direction (I would be much more inclined to nip this habit in the bud if it weren't just done with immediate family members hehe).


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

krandall said:


> Well, yes, that would be miraculous!
> 
> But I agree with Dave, whether you are aware of your reaction or not (and humans are notoriously unable to recognize their own body language and nuances of movement in training) it is highly likely that you have, completely unknowingly, reinforced this behavior in both dogs. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that... it only means that you have a smart little dog who is able to "read" you very well, has found something you enjoy, and is enjoying it with you! . That, I think, is something to be celebrated more than something that is "inbred" in a breed or bloodline.
> 
> Incidentally, I have three, two closely related (same sire, raised in the same house) and one who is as fsr removed genetically from the others as it's possible to get in our breed. One of mine (one of the half siblings) nose bumps, neither of the others do. But I have to admit, I am SURE we have casually and inadvertently encouraged it by showing our pleasure, just because it IS so cute when she shows up in that way.  ... and in her case, like Tux, it is never, EVER a matter of begging for food or being pushy... unlike the other two, who needed to be trained to sit back and WAIT at meal time, she is always lies down, behind the others, and waits until food is served. Her bumps seem like Tux's. She will just come up to us quietly, usually when we don't notice that she is there (which is a clue in itself) and bump her nose against a hand or leg. A quick "hi, sweetie!" Is all she needs, and she goes to lie down nearby. It's just a sweet little greeting that has developed BETWEEN us... both the dog training the humans and vice versa.  Absolutely NOTHING wrong with that as long as the behavior is enjoyed by both, and the dog doesn't ramp it up. (Pixel hasn't, and it doesn't sound like Tux does)


I find animal behavior/intelligence/instinct fascinating. Staying "in tune" to the more "intelligent" species can teach us humans a lot. :laugh2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow bumps us too. And if we don't acknowledge her, she bumps a little harder! My corgi would also bump us. In addition to the bump, the corgi would do what we called a silent bark. You could hear the jaws snapping but nothing audible. She would do this when she wanted to play ball. Dogs are so funny!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dee Dee said:


> Tux is adorable! The nose bump is very cute. And I think it's very cool both of your Havanese have done it. Sophie doesn't do the nose bump but I get the gentle ankle bite from behind as I'm walking, one side then the other


Willow, when she was younger, would go for my bare feet. I've tried to discourage that but she still does it once in awhile. She doesn't use the teeth as much as she used to though. Plus sometimes she'll nip the back of the ankle. Not hard, and I think it's done when she is a little perturbed with me for not playing when she wants me to.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL I think the ankle nips are adorable too. I always stutter step forward fast and say "she's biting her momma!" she thinks that's funny. I am wishing now she did the nose bump too. These guys are so precious. 

Karen both my Great Dane and first longhaired doxie got their herding certificates on ducks. Amazing to see how even in a non herding breed, the instinct comes out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> LOL I think the ankle nips are adorable too. I always stutter step forward fast and say "she's biting her momma!" she thinks that's funny. I am wishing now she did the nose bump too. These guys are so precious.
> 
> Karen both my Great Dane and first longhaired doxie got their herding certificates on ducks. Amazing to see how even in a non herding breed, the instinct comes out.


I keep thinking it would be fun to do ducks with Kodi... when we aren't so busy with other things!


----------



## MommaMia (Feb 23, 2014)

Our Havanese Chula is a not-too-subtle nose bumper too!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Your Tux looks like my Django. Django always gives a gentle nose tap followed by a kiss.0


----------

